# KITCHENER, Ontario, Canada



## flar (Mar 7, 2006)

Downtown Kitchener, city in the Waterloo Region of Southern Ontario












































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Coming soon...
Uptown Waterloo


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

So nice to see Downtown Kitchener!


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Awesome photo's Flar.... again, you've taken a underrated area of Ontario and represented it well. I'm not a huge fan of downtown Kitchener, but there are alot of weird misconceptions about it evident in these forums.

I look forward to see what you do with Waterloo!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I've never visited Kitchener, so am happy to have seen this pics! Some very handsome old Victorian buildings. KW is a hopping place just now with all the high tech industry.


----------



## flar (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks. Kitchener is better than I expected. I showed Kitchener first since Waterloo gets all the attention these days.


----------



## WaterlooInvestor (Jun 26, 2006)

Thank-you very much for the pictures flar 



Taller said:


> I've never visited Kitchener, so am happy to have seen this pics! Some very handsome old Victorian buildings. KW is a hopping place just now with all the high tech industry.


Waterloo's high-tech economy is booming: 2000 openings are currently available. One example is RIM: ten years ago they only had ~130 employees. Today the company employs 6,250 people worldwide, 4400 in Waterloo.

You should come visit KW, I'm organizing a meet for next month: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481806


----------



## WaterlooInvestor (Jun 26, 2006)

If I could add a few things:

1) Here are a few pictures of the urban park downtown.

*Victoria Park, Downtown Kitchener*





































2) The amount of residential construction Downtown is booming. Since 2005:

*Occupied*
Eaton Lofts - 32 units








Le Marche - 68 units
















Mansion Lofts - 54 units

















*Under Construction*
Kaufman Lofts - 270 units (the first group is now occupied)








560 Queen Street South - 100 units?








Arrow Lofts - 300 units?

















*Proposed*
Centre Block - 400 units (first public meeting at city hall - june 25th)








Icon Condos - 100 units? (more details next month)








Weber/Scott Apartment - 50 units?
The Intowns - 128 units (near Downtown Kitchener)









*Idea*
Lang Tannery - 250 units?

*Not residential, but the Universities*
UW School of Pharmacy - Under Construction








WLU School of Social Work - opened last year









In total, we're looking at over 1000 nice residential units and 2 university satellite campuses during this boom. Plus Victoria Park has a new entrance under construction, and a few new stores have opened. A MAJOR PLUS: LRT will be running downtown in the next few years. There are some problems for sure, but overall the future looks bright for Downtown Kitchener.


----------



## cementationfurnace (Feb 23, 2006)

Victoria Park is great. It's going to be even better now that they're getting rid of all the "insert expletive" geese!

Fantastic pictures, flar!


----------



## WaterlooInvestor (Jun 26, 2006)

You should submit one of your photos:


----------



## Regan4000 (Apr 17, 2005)

IS the WLU Social Work Building new or just a converted old building? Because if that puppy was built from scratch, then kudos to the architect/builder for taking the classy route.


----------



## cementationfurnace (Feb 23, 2006)

regan said:


> IS the WLU Social Work Building new or just a converted old building? Because if that puppy was built from scratch, then kudos to the architect/builder for taking the classy route.


It's an old highschool (St. Jerome's). I wish all of Laurier's building's could look that nice


----------



## Regan4000 (Apr 17, 2005)

Yeah. I have a few friends who went there. When I visited, I noticed it was a very modern looking school. Which is why I was surprised when I came across the pic of the Social Work Building. 

They don't build em like they used to... and I'm 22


----------



## cementationfurnace (Feb 23, 2006)

regan said:


> Yeah. I have a few friends who went there. When I visited, I noticed it was a very modern looking school. Which is why I was surprised when I came across the pic of the Social Work Building.
> 
> They don't build em like they used to... and I'm 22


No kidding. WLU and U of W may be a lot of things... but pretty isn't one of them.


----------



## aplz (Oct 13, 2004)

I have to say this is one of the best photo tours of my city. You even managed to keep the majority of the white trash that plagues the downtown out of the photos. :nuts:


----------

